# How to load python scripts to OBS Studio



## guava01 (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm using OBS 26.0.2 on a Mac and I cannot load python script to OBS.  I used the Tools/Script and click the '+' and tried to navigate to my python script but it is greyed out. Only Lua scripts are allowed.

According to the document (https://obsproject.com/docs/scripting.html) "To use Python on windows, you must download and install Python 3.6.x “x86-64” for OBS 64bit (64bit is the default), or Python 3.6.x “x86” if using OBS 32bit. Then, in the scripting dialog, you must set the path to the Python 3.6.x install in the “Python Settings” tab".

But there's no "Python Settings" tab on OBS as you can see from my screen grab.


----------



## oro (Dec 16, 2020)

Python scripting support was removed in OBS v26 for (imho) silly reasons. You can still use scripts with OBS 25.0.8 on macOS just fine.


----------



## wpr (Jan 2, 2021)

FYI .. this pull request on github will restore Python support to OBS for macOS.









						Add Python 3.8+ support, restore scripting on macOS CI by PatTheMav · Pull Request #3689 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Description Due to internal changes of Python 3.8+ OBS could not be built with Python scripting support on macOS CI as Python 3.8 (and 3.9) have become the default Python 3 versions available via H...




					github.com


----------

